# Bass buzz



## usagi (Apr 17, 2006)

I tried recording bass into some of my songs. When I would record the bass by itself the play back sounded fine. When I recorded it with the song it there was a buzzing that was only there as long as the bass was in the mix. I have a super cheap recording system, line out from RP200 to old Soundblaster card. I tried recording from the bass directly that was worse. Anybody got suggestion, or is it my el cheapo "recording" gear?


----------



## 7stringninja (Apr 18, 2006)

When you say "playback" while recording, do you mean the bass playing through the CPU while recording it at the same time? 

If yes, I would disable that, just to see what affect it has. With some cheaper soundcards, you might overwork it, and get unwanted blips and stuff in the mix.


If that doesn't change anything, try using a different instrument on that same channel with the same settings. If that FIXES it, then it must be an issue with the bass itself. If it DOESN'T fix it, the next thing I would do is try another guitar cable (and adapter if you are using one), 

Lastly, I would try lowering the input level of the bass while recording, but use your pre-amp to boost it back to normal. This will tell us whether or not what you are hearing is that annoying buzz that's present even during the most silent moments.


----------



## usagi (Apr 22, 2006)

I mean listening to the song after recording the bass guitar. The buzz goes away as soon as I take the bass out of the mix. If I record a bass guitar line with nothing else, no buzz. I tried cutting the output of the bass down to almost nothing, same problem.


----------

